# Got my Hello Kitty frame



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its definitely more in the all-mtn/trail/jump bike category of construction... oversized downtube, reinforced and gussetted headtube taking 1 1/8 intergrated headsets, has clearance for 2.35 rubber, takes a 27.2 seatpost, 31.8 top pull front derailleur and 68mm shell BB. Seat tube length is 15" and the actual toptube is 22" (so the effective horizontal becomes something like 23" with a typical seatpost extension for riding trails). The downtube and toptube start out teardrop shaped then transition to rectangular where they meant the BB shell and seattube respectively. The cable routing for the brake is for full housing only with recesses for c-clips or zip ties. Frame weight is 4.1 pounds and with shipping from asia (which took 2 weeks EMS) its $257US. The ebay seller had four left when I got mine.

I'm not sure how I'm building it yet but I've got some white/pink Crank Brothers Smarty pedals that'll go nice on it, and a friend who goes ga-ga over Hello Kitty so she's a potential end-user for it.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, damn... I love it!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

That's awesome! I've been thinking about blinging out my Mojo with some Hello Kitty stuff- my 4yo would approve.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I just checked, the ebay seller still has three left if any of you want to rock one for yourself, daughter, sig-other.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hello-Kitty-MTB-Frame-15_W0QQitemZ180429705034


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

That's nice and all, but for a little more $$ you could've got the "Huckin' Kitty" frame :idea:, then again, it _is_ more suited toward the freeride side of things...


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Found a little somthin' somthin' to go with....

https://www.amazon.com/Sanrio-Hello...r_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1266559846&sr=8-2


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

Are the graphics clear coated over? I am guessing they are decals.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes they are clear coated over.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Very nice! Wow!!


----------



## lacordes (Feb 22, 2010)

oooh! love that!!!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

That's Soo sweet!!! My wife has been after me to do somthing to her bike.....:cornut: :winker:


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

That's one of the best frames EVER!


----------



## ~J~ (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! I like it!


----------



## 2WheelinChipmunk (Nov 3, 2009)

You can sign me up for a "Huckin' Kitty" frame!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Stripes said:


> I can't wait to see how many guys you dust riding that frame  Awesome!


What if a guy was to get it and dust her? :ciappa:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

takes a real man to ride a bike like that


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its too small for me so I won't be riding it myself most likely. I have a pink frame in my size if I want to get around to doing a pink bike.


----------



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

Ha ha ha, nice. I like both pink bikes shown here.


----------

